# This is a Must See: Avegant’s Glyph



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

What if I were to tell you that the next great display technology had no physical display at all? What if you could use this amazing technology in your living room, bedroom, basement...even in your car? Think of it as the ultimate visual display: screen-less and 100 percent mobile.

Impossible?

Not so fast, says a company called Avegant. They believe they have a revolutionary product and have taken it to Kickstarter, the popular internet crowd-funding site; they’ve blown their $250,000 goal completely out of this universe with over 1,900 backers pledging almost $900,000. If you think that’s impressive, consider this: the funding period still has twenty days to go. While that last bit of information tells us little about the realities of Avegant’s device, it speaks volumes about the intensity of consumer and investor interest in their product.









*The Visual Side*
Avegant’s device is called Glyph, a 16 ounce “Mobile Personal Theater with Built-in Premium Audio,” that looks like a prop straight from a science fiction film. It’s something you wear, looking similar to 3D visual headsets or virtual reality devices that we’ve seen in the past, but it’s radically different. Rather than relying on two tiny hi-res LCD screens placed close to the eyes to create an image, Glyph works by beaming an image directly to they eye using a “Virtual Retinal Display.” This is achieved by a low-powered LED light aimed toward two million mirrors that reflect the light through a set of optics directly to the retina of the eye. Avegant says the result is a “sharp, vivid, and lifelike image” with zero screen door effect.

Glyph's technology is capable of producing 720p resolution per eye (a total of 1,843,200 pixels) with a 120 Hz refresh rate and a 45 degree horizontal field of view, numbers that are fairly decent for a first generation, ground breaking, product. It’s contrast capabilities, however, are slightly less impressive with a reported ratio slightly over 1000:1.

Avegant stresses that the low powered LED yields very little eyestrain. Subjects using the device during prototype testing have managed to wear the Glyph for hours on end, without nausea, disorientation, or trouble transitioning back to normal vision.









*Sound and Connectivity*
The flip-side of Glyph is its audio prowess. In fact the eye viewing portion of the unit can be rotated upward, making it look similar to a standard pair of over the ear headphones. Stability is achieved using plush padding and a design form that applies minimal pressure to stay in place on a users head. Avegant says the speakers are capable of a 20 kHz - 20,000 Hz frequency response and a dynamic range of 115 dB. 

The Glyph is able to plug into nearly any device that a standard hi-def display can handle, featuring a single HDMI connection for video and a 3.5mm stereo jack for audio. It’s onboard rechargeable battery lasts roughly 3 hours and features microUSB connectivity for power.









*The Kickstarter*
Any backer pledging $499 or more will receive one Beta Special Kickstarter Edition Glyph in either black, white, or blue (early supporters had the option of choosing a red, green, yellow, Avegant blue, or black HDMI cable). The units are expected ship in December of 2014. There are also higher donation tiers available that offer backers more in return. Currently, two backers have pledged between $1,999-4,999 dollars, while one backer has pledged more than 9,999 dollars. Interested? Backing this device is easy to do, just head over to its *Kickstarter web page*.

The possibilities of a display device like Glyph are limitless. Imagine 360-degree movies where environments become more interactive or high definition movies on the go. Glyph is also hinting that future models will have cellular interface capabilities and a forward facing camera, all of which are enticing ideas.

_Image Credit: Avegant_


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

Sounds very cool. It works for those wanting to experience the image by themselves so for video games I can see this being great but for those that watch movies w/friends/family I can't see this taking off in that capacity at all.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the idea... It will be great if you want to watch tv and the wife is sleeping.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I like the idea... It will be great if you want to watch tv and the wife is sleeping.


That's a problem?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

B- one said:


> That's a problem?


Well right now it isn't as she falls asleep while we are watching a movie, but if I wanted to be nice about it it might be.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have to wonder about the long term side effects of beaming something on your retina. Sound revolutionary and scary all at the same time


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Andre said:


> I have to wonder about the long term side effects of beaming something on your retina. Sound revolutionary and scary all at the same time


I agree. :T


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

+1 and I'm legally blind in one eye.


----------



## yluko (Dec 6, 2012)

Flights might be come allot better! I love the idea of just laying in bed. Hopefully version 2 will be completely wireless!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This Kickstarter is no closing in on $1.3 million!


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Would like to see it being developed and implemented for blind people. That would be pure genius worth Nobel's Prize for innovation.


----------

